

Will the Small Screen Kill Wikipedia? - sampo
http://www.slideshare.net/linjaaho/will-the-small-screen-kill-wikipedia

======
memracom
Is everybody forgetting that along with the explosion of the small screens
(smartphones) there is growth of big screens too. Compare an iMac and an AIO
PC with Windows 8.1. Folks never lugged encyclopedias around with them, but
they did have the at home and work and they even took the trouble to build
special furniture to store and use encyclopedias.

Now if the bigger phones like the Galaxy Tab are not enough to save Wikipedia,
I am sure that the bigscreen PCs in every home and library will do the trick.

------
PaulHoule
Funny, I've been thinking about a 100 character Wikipedia (small enough you
can fit the entry plus a link into Twitter)

~~~
kapnobatairza
Interesting idea - Why not take it further and create a new Wikipedia similar
to the "simple english" version but for short articles. Maybe a "summary"
version of the encyclopedia that is limits articles to a certain length to
suit mobile consumption better.

EDIT: In my foolishness I read and responded to a comment before RTFA. My bad,
this is precisely what the article proposes :D.

